# Legal advice sought - senior manager...



## onekeano (15 Feb 2010)

Just spoke with a friend of mine a short while ago, he's a senior manager in a very large multinational. Tells me there has been a reorg who has basically left him out in the cold. 

To say he's annoyed is putting it mildly because about two years ago he had an option to change role but was stopped because he was needed for a major project. This has now disadvantaged him big time and effectively now cost him his jobs.

I had dealt with "Gore Grimes" in Dublin about ten years ago and found their advice very good. However I recommendded them to someone a few years ago and their experience was not so good. 

Just wondering if there are any recommendations for other legal advisers in Dublin for someone in such a position?

Any advice would be appreciated

Roy


----------



## WaterSprite (15 Feb 2010)

BCM Hanby Wallace have a good reputation for employment matters.  No connection.


----------



## onekeano (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks WS - by the way... it's not the guy who got the bishop job ;-)

Roy


----------



## jack2009 (15 Feb 2010)

I asked a firm of solicitors I used but they could not act for my friend due to a conflict of interest.  I cannot remember the individual's names but this person suggest Mason Hays & Curran or McDowell Purcell.


----------



## Complainer (15 Feb 2010)

Is it a bit premature to be going legal at this stage? These kind of reorgs happen frequently, and there may well be opportunities to find a new, improved position over the coming months. Just like George Lee, the first step should be to sit down with the boss and have a long, hard chat about past performance and future options before deciding anything.


----------



## onekeano (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks Jack - will pass that on also....

No Complainer - it's not a bit premature, departure date is approx 10 days from now.

Roy


----------



## jhegarty (15 Feb 2010)

onekeano said:


> Thanks Jack - will pass that on also....
> 
> No Complainer - it's not a bit premature, departure date is approx 10 days from now.
> 
> Roy



Is he been sacked ?

I don't see anything about leaving in the op.


----------



## seantheman (15 Feb 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Is he been sacked ?
> 
> I don't see anything about leaving in the op.


 


onekeano said:


> l. Tells me there has been a reorg who has basically left him out in the cold.
> 
> This has now disadvantaged him big time and effectively now cost him his jobs.


 
Looks that way!


----------



## Complainer (15 Feb 2010)

onekeano said:


> No Complainer - it's not a bit premature, departure date is approx 10 days from now.
> 
> Roy


You might have said that from the start!


----------



## MandaC (15 Feb 2010)

I went to a Seminar about 2 years ago and William Fry Solicitors were presenting.  Remember thinking if I ever had employment issues, I would like them to represent me.


----------



## SlugBreath (16 Feb 2010)

I was on the opposite side against Hanby Wallace. Very tough to deal with. We won in the end though, but I was impressed.


----------



## Purple (16 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> I went to a Seminar about 2 years ago and William Fry Solicitors were presenting.  Remember thinking if I ever had employment issues, I would like them to represent me.



I had dealings with them and was not impressed. They were very expensive. This site was a better resource.


----------



## Bronte (16 Feb 2010)

onekeano said:


> To say he's annoyed is putting it mildly because about two years ago he had an option to change role but was stopped because he was needed for a major project. This has now disadvantaged him big time and effectively now cost him his jobs.


 
How was he stopped in changing role two years ago, did he not stay where he was as he was needed for the major project?

Before going legal what grounds other than the above does your friend feel he can take a case for unfair redundancy?  The firms that are mentioned are very expensive.  Before going to them one should know that one has at least a basis for a case.


----------



## Towger (16 Feb 2010)

Purple said:


> I had dealings with them and was not impressed. They were very expensive. This site was a better resource.


 
++1 

I have had two dealing with them, luckily the second time they were representing the person/company we took to court!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Feb 2010)

I think it is appropriate to talk immediately to a specialist in employment law. He needs to know where he stands before he approaches the company. A consultation does not mean that he has to take legal action. Many employees prefer to negotiate on their own behalf but with a solicitor in the background. 

I have used Ciaran O'Mara of O'Mara Geraghty McCourt and have recommended him to a few people and they were happy enough.


----------



## onekeano (16 Feb 2010)

ouch.... sorry, I didn't realise I had to be so meticulous but I did say "This has now disadvantaged him big time and effectively now cost him his job" in the OP

Roy


----------



## onekeano (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks Brendan, Jack and Water Sprite. I've passed all the suggestions on...thank you!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Feb 2010)

Can you edit your original post.

it's not about being meticulous. 

It's about being vague. 

"Left him out in the cold" could mean anything. 

If you edit your post, I will then delete the requests for clarification and clarifications.


----------



## onekeano (16 Feb 2010)

Brendan, I don't see an option for editing it but perhaps I'm missing something?

Roy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Feb 2010)

You can edit your post for 24 hours. 

That had elapsed, so you can no longer edit it.


----------



## Complainer (17 Feb 2010)

At this stage, it is a matter of negotiating the best exit package. It is extremely unlikely that he will manage to get his job back.


----------



## onekeano (18 Feb 2010)

Yep - think you are right there C. Unfortunately it's not the best position to be negotiating from.

thanks
Roy


----------

